
EC2: Simpler Access to Spot Capacity, Smooth Price Changes, Instance Hibernation - moritzplassnig
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-ec2-update-streamlined-access-to-spot-capacity-smooth-price-changes-instance-hibernation/
======
spdustin
Hibernation when a spot instance is reclaimed is an excellent addition. Like
TFA says, it’s like closing the lid on your laptop, and re-opening it later.
This definitely makes spot instances more attractive to developers who don’t
have the, ahem, bandwidth to write the additional fault tolerance code
typically seen in spot instance-optimized workloads.

